# Clothes



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi ladies.. especially the shorter girls.. where do you find clothes that fit.. not so much tops.. but jeans. Im 5'1" Levis i used to be able to walk in and nothave to try a pair on.. but htey have changed all the styles and nothing works in their new styles.. im desperate girls.. what to wear when you got glutes and quads!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jenny (my better half) buys from the petite section at Next


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies Better Bodies jeans should do the job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Ladies Better Bodies jeans should do the job.


not tried these get tan said there fab fit really good and dont look like 'special' jeans

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Hi ladies.. especially the shorter girls.. where do you find clothes that fit.. not so much tops.. but jeans. Im 5'1" Levis i used to be able to walk in and nothave to try a pair on.. but htey have changed all the styles and nothing works in their new styles.. im desperate girls.. what to wear when you got glutes and quads!!!!


i discovered jeggins about 6 months ago and now have 4 pairs i love them, spray on jeans and fit good no matter what size you are.

combats are hard to find for me lose on the legs means a 12/14 and then on the waist it make it look like i have shanes on!!

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Have few pairs of leggings.. did see 'jeggings' and will get some next time..thanks for this . Yes, get the size right for the legs and looks like you have a spare pair tied around your waist!!!Think i will keep the old jeans i have for work, child minding days, then more 'me' at other times with leggings and various tops. I will have to try the Better Bodies jeans.. didnt know they made them..

It's the best reason ini the world for clothes not to fit!!! Love it..X


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Beccy Williamson is a bit fan of the ladies Better Bodies camo's I think she had all 2 colours and if she can get em over her thighs and butt anyone can bcos she has seriously chunky thighs and @rse.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

ha ha .. I have a pair of them... they are great yeah..I like the Cherry Hill wide pants..cheers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

lycra all the way baby!!


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Wendy...there are 3 reasons that I do not consider myself qualified to help with your predicament.

1. I'm not of the female gender and therefore do not understand the workings of the female mind.

2. my better years have gone before me

3. My wife asserts that I have the fashion sense of a tree!

However, never wishing to duck a challenge I have a proposed solution. Get a black bin bag and cut it up the middle stopping abbout 6" from the top. Step into the bin bag and form two legs fastened together with sellotape. Get a piece of tacky string and fasten around the waist to form a belt ( you know..like Stallone did in Rambo1 when he found an old piece of tarpaulin, slung it over his head and it fitted him like a Saville Row suit, and it never slipped an inch). Then get a pair of cycle clips and put around the ankle to form that 'baggy pants' look. Now while I'd suggest these may not be robust enough to do the gardening in, nor challenge Dougies Better Boddies range, I'm also sure that if this is you in the Avatar with glutes and hams like yours then you'd still look amazing. So wether its tight fit, loose fit, regular fit, boot fit (do they still do boot fit? I refer to number 3 above), if you look good in a bin bag I'm sure you'd look awesome in any of these.

vernesalternativefashions.com


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

:clap2::high5::nod:Thanks Verne... what you lacck in fashion you make up for in sense of humour, compliments and imagination xx


----------

